# Abscess on chin



## isabelly (Apr 12, 2011)

So last night after my boyfriend told me Sir Callebaut spent all day in his cage I took a close look at him and found a rather large, red, pus-filled abscess on his chin.

I panicked and we took him to a slightly sketchy 24 hr vet.

Thevetsuggested surgery but also said that jaw abscess were very bad news and anesthesia was risky for a rabbit that we had no prior medical history on (I adopted him in February).

I requested that the abscess be drained and he be prescribed antibiotics and pain medication.

The vet gave me Chlorpalm. I asked about Bicillin or an injectable penicillin and his reaction was really off putting. When I asked about keeping the wound clean I was told that I didn't need to do anything. My boyfriend and I took him home witha pretty scary looking hole in Sir Callebaut's chin and the antibiotics (total $170).

I fed him and he ate with gusto. I flushed and lightly cleaned his wound with saline and applied honey, inside and out. I figured this would be the safest forms of cleaning for a wound that possibly connected to his mouth.

In the morning I fed him and cleaned his wound again. My boyfriend checked on him duringhis lunch and said one of his eyes was wet and half closed. I'm not sure what that indicates. 

I will clean his wound at least once more today and continue with the antibiotics. 

I have made an appointment with a reputableclinic for Saturday.

Your thoughts, suggestions and encouragement are welcome.


----------



## isabelly (Apr 13, 2011)

Sir Callebaut seemed okay yesterday evening.

I got home, cleaned his wound (saline and honey), gave him the medication, and my boyfriend gave him some apple.

He cleaned, ate and pooped. He seems to be drinking less. I added a chamomile and licorice root tea to his water bottle.

Before I went to bed he came out of his cage and ran around a bit. And he took his medication willingly.

I looked at his teeth and his bottom right incisor is not straight. Could this be related to his abscess?

This morning he still had pellets in his bowl and his hay looked untouched, but Chlorpalm supposedly dampens the apetite at the beginning. I cleaned his wound, gave him the med and some cilantro. His eye was looking better.

My boyfriend said he seems to be losing weight, but I'm not sure. He is shedding. I've decided to free feed the pellets for now. They're the Oxbow adult formula.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 14, 2011)

This is the forum's vet list from your area; not sure if all these vets are still available.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12111&forum_id=9

How to find a good rabbit vet 

http://rabbit.org/faq/sections/vet.html


The lower incisor could indeed have an infected root and this could cause an abscess. it is even more important to find a really saavy vet because dental work may be something that he will need. I am sure that a good vet would take dental x-rays. 

from our library 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11791&forum_id=10


Chlorpalm is a great drug for a rabbit with an abscess because it crosses the blood brain barrier and is capable of getting to the core of the abscess (many drugs cannot) 
Our administrator Pipp (also from Canada ) has a vet who often prescribes injectable benzathine penicillin and chlorpalm for her rabbits absesses and other infections. 

Idon't believe that the drug bicillin is available inCanada but benzathine penicillin is the slower acting penicillin in bicillin and is available for sub q injection 
it is possible that one drug can do the trick but 2 often combined is better 


You need to keep you rabbit well nourished and hydrated. Free feed pellets if his GI tract can handle it and/or make a pellet slurry by mixing the pellets with warm water if he has issues chewing. You may also want to add some apple juice to a water bowl to encourage him to drink more. 

Critical care is great and you may (even now) be able to get it through your emergency vet 

http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/vets/products/critical_care

I don't have experience with the use of honey although it may be discussed in kathy Smith/ lucille Moore's book " When your rabbit Needs Special care" 
let us know how he is


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2011)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I don't have experience with the use of honey although it may be discussed in kathy Smith/ lucille Moore's book " When your rabbit Needs Special care"
> let us know how he is


My vet packed Sparky's jaw with manuka honey when she had her abscess. The honey has anti-bacterial properties and also facilitates the healing of the tissue. The wound had to be repacked every day.


----------



## isabelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for thereassurance about the Chlorpalm,angieluv.

My appointment Saturday is at the same clinic Pipp goes to according to the list.

I tried putting small pieces of apple in a bowl of water, but he refused. I tried just apple and he refused again. I tried cilantro in a bowl of water and he carefully grabbed the pieces that were sticking out, so I just gave him wet cilantro.

I'm a little worried about the stress to his GI system, he seems to have less poops the last couple days.I'll call around for the Critical Care.

I don't think he has issues chewing, he's still eating some pellets, oats and hay.


----------



## isabelly (Apr 14, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't have experience with the use of honey although it may be discussed in kathy Smith/ lucille Moore's book " When your rabbit Needs Special care"
> ...


I read your threadabout Sparky's treatment, slavetobunny, and it was very encouraging . I've read about using honey in a few places. I'm not packing the wound with anything because I'm worried honey-soaked gauze or cotton bits would seem like a tasty treat to him.


----------



## isabelly (Apr 15, 2011)

Sir Callebaut seems completely fine today. Yesterday he came out of his cage for maybe 30 minutes and today he's been out and about for hours.

He got his medication, I cleaned the wound in the morning, and he got extraromaine lettuce and cilantrobecause he was not keen on pellets or apples. Maybe his tooth is bothering him?

His poops are smaller. I'm not sure how much water he's had, but he is peeing alot. He recently stopped using the cat box. First, he started using the mat in front of it, so I took that away, and now he just pees in front of the cat box. If I pick him up to put him in, I just end up with pee everywhere.

I'm glad he's hanging out with us in front of the TV again and playing with his boxes and newspapers, but I'm still taking him to the clinic Saturday.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 15, 2011)

Pipp's vet ( DrMartinez ?) is excellent from what I know as her bunnies have been treated for abscesses before 

You may want to put a little apple juice in the water bowl to encourage drinking; also you can give a probiotic but don't give it at the same time as you give the antibiotic 

Thanks Patti for the info on the honey 

let us know how the appt goes

A good vet will go a long way in helping this bun


----------



## isabelly (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, Nancy .

So, Dr. Martinez confirmed that Sir Callebaut's crooked lower-right incisor caused his abscess.Dr. Martinezactually openedbunny's mouth a bit and squeezed his chin which caused puss to ooze up from a hole at the root of the tooth .

I decided to have all Sir Callebaut's incisors removed. Dr. Martinez explained I could just have the lower ones removed but then I would have to go in every couple months to keep the upper ones in shape.

The doctor also said all Sir Callebaut's molars were messed up. He will have to file them into a healthy shape.

He said pellets should be fed very sparingly and that I should take up growing grass...er...like the stuff on lawns...in tubs for bunny to jump in and eat as a staple along with hay.

I got some probiotic, more Chlorpalm (to continue through the surgery), some antibacterial wash to clean his wound, some dental antibacterial gel to put in his wound, and an appointment for surgery Wednesday.

The surgery is still risky but I feel this is the best chance to give Sir Callebaut a long and happy life.

He was fairly energetic today, following me around for awhile before taking a rest in the living room. He's still not really drinking, but considering all the romaine he had this morning, maybe he's just not thirsty. His poops are starting to get back to normal.


----------



## isabelly (Apr 20, 2011)

So, my boyfriend and I dropped off Sir Callebaut at the clinic yesterday evening and I will be picking him up after his surgery after work today.

The assistant said Dr. Martinez would stay overnight to observe his patient before surgery. Did she really mean overnight? Is that regular practice? Maybe she meant he's stay late last night...

Just called the clinic and the assistant said everything went well, Sir Callebaut is sleeping off the anethesia but they've got him warm and comfortable.

I've read that I should not smother him with attention once he's home, I should coarsely chop his fresh food from now on, any other pointers for a smooth recovery?


----------



## isabelly (Apr 21, 2011)

Sir Callebaut is home now. Gave him the Metacam (?) and then tried to give him the Critical Care but mostly got it on him, myself and the floor. He took a couple rabbit-bite size pieces of lettuce from me and ate some watered pellets. I'm not really sure if I'll try the Critical Care again, he seemed to hate it.

The vet explained that he was unable to remove the top incisors, because he had to spend alot of time cleaning the abscess which had started to infect the lower jaw. Some of the bone needed to be removed . I will need to inject penicillin into the cavity created by the abscess to fight the infection and I will continue to administer Chlorpalm.

Sir Callebaut was pretty miserable when he got home and immediately after the pain medication, when I tried to feed him. I think it tookawhile for the pain medication to really work. Now he's flopped out at the front door rug.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 21, 2011)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## isabelly (Apr 25, 2011)

Had my follow up yesterday and vet said that he's very pleased, Sir Callebaut is healing well. I still have to clean the wound out and inject Penicillin as well as give him Chlorpalm.

He seems well again. On Saturday he jumped up on the back of the couch to survey his domain:woohoo


----------



## isabelly (May 2, 2011)

Second check up and vet removed some of the sutures. He said that Sir Callebaut is doing great. The remaining sutures will dissolve. I will be taking him back in a couple weeks to see if his teeth need shaping or when his teeth will need shaping.

He is eating well, pooping and drinking at pre-treatment levels. I was laying on the couch a couple nights ago and he jumped on top of my chest for petting. 

I love Sir Callebaut :inlove:

I wrote an email to RAPS (Richmond Animal Protection Society), the shelter where I adopted him. I am concerned that such a serious health problem was left to fester. He had a lumpy chin when I adopted him but never having had a rabbit before, I had no idea it was an issue. How can I adopt from them again with any confidence? I don't want to support an organization that allows their wards to sicken. I suggested the shelter re-evaluate the care the rabbits there are receiving. The director responded that I should just adopt elsewhere. On one hand I agree with her and I want to simply distance myself from the organization, particularly after their director's response to my concerns. On the other hand, I don't want to turn my back on the rabbits at that shelter. Thoughts?


----------



## kuniklos (May 2, 2011)

I'm glad your little guy is much better!

It really worries me that the RAPS director basically told you to go elsewhere. It seemed as if though they didn't want you to bring any notice to how they treat their rabbits. I admit I wouldn't know what to do. I might contact another group to see if they would be willing to investigate. Or to contact the Human Society. Do you have a PAWS group? I don't think they take rabbits or rabbit cases but they may be able to turn you in the right direction.


----------



## isabelly (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, Shaina 

I contacted our local House Rabbit chapter (http://www.vrra.org) andI was told that they've already tried making suggestions to RAPS about the way they care for rabbits. I was assured that RAPS does an adequate job considering they are city funded.

I'm still not happy about the situation but obviously a head-on approach won't work. I almost want to contact the city, but RAPS does run a huge cat sanctuary and I would hate to work counter to their other projects by sending in an official complaint about them. I also personally know the couple that is their most important private sponsor. 

I'm also really puzzled by the director's complete shut out of my concerns. I understand how she might be offended that I suggested there was something wrong at her shelter, but were I in her position, I would attempt a neutral stance and investigate the concern. 

Assume it was pride that led her to state that if I was worriedabout the state of the rabbits at RAPSI should simply adopt elsewhere.

It's sad when pride and bureaucracy hinder the care of living beings.


----------



## Mellykins (May 3, 2011)

so glad to hear your bun is doing better. I am sorry that the shelter where you received your bun was so rude to you. Maybe they are not so rabbit savy and need some guidance and education or maybe the lady doesn't take criticism well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2011)

And some have a hard time admitting they are less than perfect. Glad to hear he's better.:clapping:


----------



## Marrie (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad your bunny is doing better. So horrible to see a pet sick. 

Shelters unfortunately are very poorly funded on a whole - the one I got my bunny from had just lost the only person working there that knew anything about rabbits. The rabbit I adopted has overgrown nails and his teeth will be checked out soon. I doubt the employees at our shelter could tell a dewlap from an abscess, to be honest. I can't fault them though, they are understaffed and overworked, underfunded and city run. They don't euthanize rabbits and other small animals, my bun had been there 6 months. They said they hadn't had much time to work with him at all, so knew very little about his personality and nothing about his history. They weren't being mean to the "hand held" pets as they call them, they just didn't know about them and are so busy they have little time to give them the proper care. But, if they didn't take them in, I shudder to think what would happen to them since it is the only shelter within 30 miles that takes in bunnies. 

The director at your shelter should not have been so rude about your suggestions though. Concerns about animal care are serious ones. I can understand a bit of frustration due to lack of resources, but it should never be taken out on people who give their animals homes. And suggestions from animal groups should always be taken into consideration! 

I wouldn't boycott them unless they are purposefully being cruel - or seriously neglecting their animals. Probably the employees try their best, but have minimal training in exotic care and just didn't know any better.


----------



## isabelly (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, everyone 

You're probably right, Marrie.

I think if my boyfriend and I do decide to get a rabbit friend for Sir Callebaut, I will probably check the local House Rabbit chapter first. I went to RAPS because it was close to work and I really do like their cat project.

I'm just glad I got to Sir Callebaut in time to get his teeth taken care of and he got to show me how wonderful a rabbit companion can be.


----------

